# International 656



## Goliath400 (Mar 14, 2021)

Would a international 656 gas be able to handle a new holland 616 3pt discbine?


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Hello Goliath400, welcome tot eh forum.

Your IH 656 should have 60+ HP, which is adequate to run a 616 discbine, provided you don't have steep hills to mow. One guy on the internet had a rule-of-thumb of 7HP per cutter head.


----------

